# REVO 20% off Holiday Sale



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*REVO Technik is currently running a 20% off holiday sale for all software! 


All you have to do is contact your local dealer and set a time to get your car flashed! 

Get flashed before January 15th and recieve a FREE Boost tap. (Just pay $8 shipping) 

If you are not sure who your local dealer is, feel free to contact us here at the STaSIS REVO Group and we will let you know! 


This sale will be running from now until January 15th*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump it up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump for 20% off! Now is the best time to get REVO Software!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump. Get flashed before January 15th and recieve a FREE Boost tap. (Just pay $8 shipping)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump it up :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump for deals!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump it up! Happy New Years!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump it up! Still going on until the 15th!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump. Only 11 days left to get this deal!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Only 7 days left to take advantage of this sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

6 days left!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*4 days left!*


----------

